# Allà va que trona



## jaume60

Algú em pot dir l'expressió que es correspon al castellà, de la catalana

*Allà va que trona.*

Gràcies,

Jaume


----------



## RIU

Hola Jaume, 

Em sembla que podría ser _salga el sol por antequera_ a veure que diuen els altres_._


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Que vol dir aquesta expresió? Quan és fa servir? 

Gràcies.

Ant


----------



## Lumia

Si _allà va que trona_ (o _avall va que trona_) ho fas servir per dir "surti com surti" o "que sigui el que Déu vulgui", en castellà la meva àvia deia *si sale con barbas san Antón y si no, la Purísima Concepción* (sovint quedava només en "si sale con barbas san Antón").


----------



## Antpax

Lumia said:


> Si _allà va que trona_ (o _avall va que trona_) ho fas servir per dir "surti com surti" o "que sigui el que Déu vulgui", en castellà la meva àvia deia *si sale con barbas san Antón y si no, la Purísima Concepción* (sovint quedava només en "si sale con barbas san Antón").


 
Hola Lumia,

Ja entenc, gràcies. Doncs, crec que podria ser "que sea lo que Dios quiera", com en català, o també "a ver que pasa", però pot-ser que hagui més però no m´accord ara.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Com quan dius una cosa i esperes  a veure com reaccionen els altres? Quan "la deixes anar", oi?

Mei


----------



## xupxup

"va que chuta"


----------



## jaume60

Si no trobo res millor ho faré servir.

¿Coneixeu algun llibre que contingui informació d'aquest tipus?

Jaume


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Tinc un dubt amb "allà va que trona", perque en castellà no és el mateix "que sea lo que Dios quiera" que "va que chuta", doncs, quina és la traducció al castellà?

Gràcies.

Ant


----------



## Tige

Jo tampoc havia sentit mai "allà va que trona", però he vist això al Moll Alcover:

Loc.*—a) Allà va, que trona!: *es diu per indicar que es fa una cosa precipitadament, sense pensar la, exposant-se a tenir un mal resultat

Crec que segons això, Antpax, la traducció més adient de les dos que dius és la de "que sea lo que dios quiera".


----------



## Breogan

"Que Dios nos coja confesados".


----------



## chics

Ei, que jo he sentit en castellà "y va que trina", amb_ i_, en el sentit de _va que chuta_. No us sona a ningú?


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Ei, que jo he sentit en castellà "i va que trina", amb_ i_, en el sentit de _va que chuta_. No us sona a ningú?


 
Hola Chics,

Sí, jo he sentit "y va que trina" en castellà amb el mateix sentit que "y va que chuta". Realment, jo diria que és una manera més suau de dir-ho, perquè "va que chuta" pot sonar una mica fort en segón que contextos.

Altra cosa és "que sea lo que dios quiera", i sé que sóc un pesat (puc dir això?) però no és el mateix que "y va que chuta".

Salut.

Ant


----------



## chics

Pots explicar la diferència? Per a mi és bastant igual, en tots dos casos és una cosa més o menys de l'estil "ho deixo així, passi el que passi", no?
Un més col·loquial, altre amb "Déu"...


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Pots explicar la diferència? Per a mi és bastant igual, en tots dos casos és una cosa més o menys de l'estil "ho deixo així, passi el que passi", no?
> Un més col·loquial, altre amb "Déu"...


 
Uf, ho vaig a intentar explicar-ho en català, però no et promet res.

Bé, "y vas que chuta" és algo això cóm "i ja és suficient" o "i ja té suficient", per exemple:

Fill: mamà dona-me dis deu euros.
Mamà: Et dono cinc "y va que chuta"

Altre exemple:

A: El cap vull que li passes els informes X i Y.
B: Sí clar, li paso el el informe X "y va que chuta".

Amb "que sea lo que dios quiera" la situació podria esser la següent:

A: El cap vull que li passes el informe X.
B: Nomès he fet la mitat. Bé, jo es ho passo "y que sea lo que dios quiera".

Espero, haver-me explicat. Si no, et ho explico en castellà.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Cap Gros

Una variant a "va que chuta" ja posats, seria "y va que te matas"

Salutacions


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Ja ho he explicat, estic traduint al castellà un poema català.

El versos que m'han fet dubtar, i que a més no trobo referències en els llibres de consulta dels quals disposo, són els següents:

*Sí, vaig matar la meva dona*
*quan tenia vuitanta-un anys.*
*Ja està fet. Allà va que trona!*
*Així va pagar els seus enganys.*

Així teniu més informació per a donar les vostres opinions.

Gràcies,

Jaume


----------



## jaume60

Moltes gràcies per la detallada explicació d'Antpax


----------

